# Restricted flow?



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

maybe


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

airgap said:


> maybe
> View attachment 2650
> 
> 
> ...


Just a tad!:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

There is still room for water to move!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey now, don't be posting things like that! The old timers wan't to tell ya that galvo is better than plastic.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I think that's what my ateries look like after this weekend.


----------

